
How to exit vim in 5 simple steps - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/help-i-was-using-git-to-commit-some-code-and-now-the-window-has-changed-and-i-dont-know-what-s-9348a27e145b
======
IncRnd
Or, after you hit escape and enter command line mode, you may choose to type q
immediately followed by !.

This sequence will quit while also overriding the saving of the file. This can
come in handy if you accidentally change a file after you start editing it.

Escape:q!

